# Water Tender for two truck Shay



## Rod (Sep 15, 2008)

I would like to add/build a water tender for a two truck Bachmann Shay. I would like the water tender to resemble the tender on Bachmann's Three truck shay ( no drive gears required)
I plann to install batteries in the "New Water" Tender

Thanks for any help

Rod


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is an idea from what I built for a friends Shay he is working on. You can do the same in styrene easier but his is a live steam project. Not to exact drawings but following a photo of the prototype and length width that is required.

On Vance Bass's website under the ruby link there is a tender plan that is smaller and can be modified for your use.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

You might check and see if this place is still going. They had parts to convert 2 truck shays to 3 

http://www.ironcreekshops.com/products.html


----------

